# Poulan 2700 Chainsaw Fuel Line Routing



## FredM (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm trying to reassemble the fuel lines on a Poulan 2700 chain saw after finding the old ones in pieces. I've got a Walbro HDA-49 carb with two fuel ports, the original fuel filter and original flap/nipple valve, some replacement fuel line (one size fits all?), and two small holes in the gas tank, one a little smaller than the other. Can anyone advise me where everything goes? I think I read that the fuel inlet port is the one nearest the one-screw side of the carb, and the return outlet port is on the side with the two mechanical levers. Is that correct?

I don't see a primer mechanism, but one puzzling thing is that when I took the saw apart there was one long piece of old fuel line heading into the depths of the saw alongside the power switch wires. Did the broken fuel line just fall into that space when it broke, or should I be connecting to something deep in there?

Also, do I need to replace the carb gasket? It's impressed but otherwise in good shape.

Thanks for any help,

Fred


----------



## palmede1 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Walbro HDA-49 carb fuel lines*

The fitting on the top of the carb is for the impulse line from the motor crankcase. The fuel inlet is the fitting on the side of the carb where the linkages are. This carb has an external pulse to operate the carb pump.You should have another line from the fuel tank that is only a vent for the tank. It has a check valve inside the tank to alllow air into the tank as fuel is removed. If you have any more questions, e-mail me at [email protected]
Dennis


----------

